# home key (music)



## rocknrollelena

Ciao a tutti!

Qualcuno sa come di dice "*home key*" in italiano? 

La definizione di The Free Dictionary è "the basic key in which a piece of music is written"

Il contesto è una persona che spiega a un'altra un principio di teoria musicale: "... a chord pulls the music toward the *home key* like a magnet"

"un accordo attrae la musica verso la *(...?) *come un magnete"

Grazie

Elena


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
"nota tonica" o "nota fondamentale":   Introduzione al linguaggio musicale - il linguaggio      "Nella musica popolare (popular music) e “di consumo”, e in quella che usiamo chiamare musica classica (includendovi una fetta sostanziale della musica barocca e romantica), ogni brano è composto in base al sistema tonale, cioè a partire da un sistema di regole compositive centrate sulla relazione gerarchica fra le altezze delle note di una scala musicale diatonica rispetto alla tonica della scala stessa, che funge da nota fondamentale e centro di convergenza di quel particolare brano".


----------



## Fooler

Stando a un amico che studia musica, letteralmente _un accordo attrae la musica verso la nota tonica come un magnete
_
Crossed


----------



## elfa

Mary49 said:


> "nota tonica" o "nota fondamentale":   Introduzione al linguaggio musicale - il linguaggio      "Nella musica popolare (popular music) e “di consumo”, e in quella che usiamo chiamare musica classica (includendovi una fetta sostanziale della musica barocca e romantica), ogni brano è composto in base al sistema tonale, cioè a partire da un sistema di regole compositive centrate sulla relazione gerarchica fra le altezze delle note di una scala musicale diatonica rispetto alla tonica della scala stessa, che funge da nota fondamentale e centro di convergenza di quel particolare brano".



Scusami, Mary, ma "home key" non denota "nota tonica" o "nota fondamentale" né come vuole The Free Dictionary né come vuole la frase che ha posto Elena. Denota la chiave musicale a base. A chord does not pull the music towards a single note, it pulls it towards a *key* i.e. the group of pitches or scale that forms the basis of the musical composition - la relazione gerarchica fra le altezze delle note di una scala, come giustamente dici tu. Non si tratta qui di una singola nota. Casomai si dice "home note" e non "home key" se dovesse trattare della nota tonica. 

Come si chiama allora questa chiave "a base" in italiano? (Fra l'altro direi che l'accordo non "attrae" ma "*tira" *la musica verso la chiave. Anzi è la *chiave* che attrae l'accordo come un magnete).


----------



## metazoan

The home key is the main key - _chiave principale_ - that the piece is built on, e.g., in Beethoven's fifth symphony it is C (_do_) minor.
"un accordo attrae la musica verso la chiave principale come un magnete"
Since the home key itself is built upon the tonic note, Western music does indeed tend to pull toward resolution at a single note, the tonic. Certainly that's the case in rocknroll, right Elena?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao, 
Da completa profana, ho sempre sentito parlare di "giro di do /re /mi etc". 
"Giro armonico" ha un qualche significato in questa frase?


----------



## Pietruzzo

metazoan said:


> The home key is the main key - _chiave principale_ - that the piece is built on, e.g., in Beethoven's fifth symphony it is C (_do_) minor


I think this is called "tonalità".


----------



## rocknrollelena

Grazie a tutti!

Actually, my first idea was to call it "tonalità", as Pietruzzo suggested, but I didn't trust myself (I used to study music and played guitar when I was younger, but I have to say that as a musician I pretty much sucked, so I wouldn't trust myself on that! ). Anyway, should I call it "chive principale"? Or could I write "tonalità"?



metazoan said:


> The home key is the main key - _chiave principale_ - that the piece is built on, e.g., in Western music does indeed tend to pull toward resolution at a single note, the tonic. Certainly that's the case in rocknroll, right Elena?



It definitely is!


----------



## Mary49

Io la definirei "tonica":  Cajkowskij. Guida alla vita e all'ascolto


----------



## elfa

Mary49 said:


> Io la definirei "tonica":  Cajkowskij. Guida alla vita e all'ascolto



Scusa se di nuovo ti contraddico, Mary, ma la tonica è una singola nota Invece stiamo parlando di una chiave (di cui la tonica è la nota più importante).



rocknrollelena said:


> Anyway, should I call it "chiave principale"? Or could I write "tonalità"?



Direi "chiave principale". La tonalità *è* la chiave, ma può anche cambiare nel giro di un brano - cioè la musica può passare attraverso diverse tonalità nel corso di un brano. La chiave prinicipale invece  è la chiave a base - per spiegare meglio, di solito la musica comincia e finisce nella chiave prinicipale.


----------



## Mary49

elfa said:


> Scusa se di nuovo ti contraddico, Mary, ma la tonica è una singola nota Invece stiamo parlando di una chiave (di cui la tonica è la nota più importante).
> Direi "chiave principale". La tonalità *è* la chiave, ma può anche cambiare nel giro di un brano - cioè la musica può passare attraverso diverse tonalità nel corso di un brano. La chiave prinicipale invece  è la chiave a base - per spiegare meglio, di solito la musica comincia e finisce nella chiave prinicipale.


Nel testo di cui ho fornito il link viene detto: "Il primo gruppo tematico è scritto nella *chiave principale* del brano (nella <<*tonica*>>,...)...". Quindi secondo te "chiave principale" e "tonica" sono due cose diverse? Secondo il testo in questione sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## elfa

Mary49 said:


> Nel testo di cui ho fornito il link viene detto: "Il primo gruppo tematico è scritto nella *chiave principale* del brano (nella <<*tonica*>>,...)...". Quindi secondo te "chiave principale" e "tonica" sono due cose diverse? Secondo il testo in questione sono la stessa cosa.



 Hai ragione che la chiave principale a volte si chiama anche "tonica", ma la solita definizione è quella che ho sottolineato sopra - la tonica è la *nota tonica* della chiave.

Vedi qui per delle spiegazioni più dettagliate - la *tonica*, *sopratonica*, *mediante*, *sottodominante* e così via formano i sette gradi della *scala* musicale. La scala fa una parte fondamentale della *chiave* nella musica occidentale.


----------



## and8

Fooler said:


> Stando a un amico che studia musica, letteralmente _un accordo attrae la musica verso la nota tonica come un magnete_



È la nota di base o di partenza che dà poi anche il nome all'accordo.
Tra l'altro key vuol dire proprio chiave nel senso di nota/tasto (<lat. clavis come per es. in clavicordo).

Attenzione però:
"Se ad esempio vogliamo trovare l'accordo di Do maggiore dobbiamo prendere come riferimento la scala di Do maggiore... l'accordo di Do maggiore è composto dalle note DO MI SOL.
La prima nota che in questo caso è il DO, nella scala viene chiamata *tonica* ma negli accordi prende il nome di *fondamentale* ed è la nota che da il nome all'accordo."
Tabs & Chords

Non è invece la tonalità, che viene data dalla nota sul III grado, nell'esempio il MI.
Il SOL invece potrei anche ometterlo.

Quindi nel caso dell'accordo lo tira (è giusto dire così)/lo attrae verso la fondamentale, perché altrimenti dicendo tonica in riferimento all'accordo intenderesti il MI dell'esempio


----------



## metazoan

@Fooler and @and8 , yes, the principal attraction is to the tonic note, but that is not the proper translation of original text. The original may be describing lesser attractions to its lesser notes, that is, overall attraction toward the whole _chiave principale_.


----------



## and8

Allora sì, ma dipende anche dal brano.
un accordo attrae la musica verso la chiave in cui è stato scritto il brano.


----------



## tsoapm

The whole concept of a “home key” seems iffy to me. Everything @elfa is saying seems right to me, but the source itself leaves me perplexed. If there’s a home key, it suggests a key change, because it would otherwise just be _the_ key. But if you’ve changed key, where could this pull back to the original “home key” come from? Only notes _outside_ the current, changed key, surely? Or some highly leading cadence/progression in pitches shared by both keys I suppose.

I’m not a proper musician, like I gather @elfa is, but my impression is that whoever is writing is somewhat less a musician than I am, since they’re trying to get over a concept which is not fantastically difficult to appreciate with terminology which is actively misleading.


----------



## elfa

tsoapm said:


> The whole concept of a “home key” seems iffy to me. Everything @elfa is saying seems right to me, but the source itself leaves me perplexed. If there’s a home key, it suggests a key change, because it would otherwise just be _the_ key. But if you’ve changed key, where could this pull back to the original “home key” come from? Only notes _outside_ the current, changed key, surely? Or some highly leading cadence/progression in pitches shared by both keys I suppose.
> 
> I’m not a proper musician, like I gather @elfa is, but my impression is that whoever is writing is somewhat less a musician than I am, since they’re trying to get over a concept which is not fantastically difficult to appreciate with terminology which is actively misleading.



Not necessarily, tsoapm. The "home key" is a "frase fatta" and can just refer to the key in which a piece is written, regardless of any "modulations" or changes of key. What I am imagining the author is describing here is that a chord, which is common to *both* the key that the piece is momentarily in *and* to the home key, is being used as a pivot to change key. Keys share common chords, with some chords having a stronger relationship to some keys than to others. The chords with these stronger relationships can be used to move the music smoothly from one key to another.

My beef is with the way the phrase is constructed and the author's understanding of the way music works. It isn't the chord that *pulls* the music towards the home key like a magnet, it's the *home key* that pulls the music towards *it* like a magnet. The chord "drives" or "impels", if you like, the music towards the home key.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elfa said:


> My beef is with the way the phrase is constructed and the author's understanding of the way music works.


Actually we don't know anything about the author and his understanding of music, so the text may well be inaccurate.
The vast majority of the audience wouldn't realize it, but a professional musician would


----------



## elfa

Paulfromitaly said:


> The vast majority of the audience wouldn't realize it, but a professional musician would



Indeed


----------



## and8

elfa said:


> The "home key" is a "frase fatta" and can just refer to the key in which a piece is written, regardless of any "modulations" or changes of key.


Grazie per aver confermato, vedi mio post #15.


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao a tutti.
(Ma quanto sarà che non posto su WR?)

Beware that _chiave_ does not translate _key_, which is rather _tonalità_ (or in short _tono_ if the meaning is clear from the context).
_Chiave_ is a totally different thing: it means _clef_.

"Home key" is often "tono d'impianto" in the context of classical music. Or you can use "tonalità/tono principale".



Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> "nota tonica" o "nota fondamentale"


Come ha già osservato qualcuno, una "key" non è una singola nota.

However the sentence itself is very iffy. Music is full of chords which, if anything, pull _away_ from the home key.


tsoapm said:


> The whole concept of a “home key” seems iffy to me. Everything @elfa is saying seems right to me, but the source itself leaves me perplexed. If there’s a home key, it suggests a key change, because it would otherwise just be _the_ key. But if you’ve changed key, where could this pull back to the original “home key” come from? Only notes _outside_ the current, changed key, surely? Or some highly leading cadence/progression in pitches shared by both keys I suppose.
> 
> I’m not a proper musician, like I gather @elfa is, but my impression is that whoever is writing is somewhat less a musician than I am, since they’re trying to get over a concept which is not fantastically difficult to appreciate with terminology which is actively misleading.


----------



## and8

frugnaglio said:


> Chiave is a totally different thing: it means _clef_.



Esatto, era quello che avevo fatto presente nel post #13.

Intendendo con 'home key' la nota che dà il nome alla scala, cioè la tonica appunto.

Ovviamente la definizione non è da intendersi in senso assoluto, ma se si tratta di spiegare un concetto generale di teoria va più che bene.


----------



## elfa

frugnaglio said:


> Beware that _chiave_ does not translate _key_, which is rather _tonalità_ (or in short _tono_ if the meaning is clear from the context).
> _Chiave_ is a totally different thing: it means _clef_.



I don't doubt your superior knowledge, frugnaglio, but "chiave" can't *only* mean clef. If so, how would you translate any of the below sentences, all taken from what one assumes are reliable sources?

Il trio termina con una nuova transizione della tonalità dominante della chiave principale

per arrivare "trionfalmente" alla dominante della chiave principale

Pertanto il finale di una composizione in chiave minore era frequentemente in un accordo maggiore. Per esempio, il finale di un brano in chiave di do minore sarebbe stato in do maggiore piuttosto che in do minore. with the given translation as "key"

As a native, I would never translate "chiave" with "clef" in any of these examples, always with "key". Even our own WR gives "key" as a meaning. See here

I can understand that the principal and original meaning of "chiave" might be "clef". However, like a lot of the terms we have been bandying about, it does not appear to now mean exclusively that.


----------



## johngiovanni

Per me, la tonica è la nota che dà il nome alla tonalità e "home key" significa "la tonalità in cui la musica / il brano è scritta/o", la tonalità di base.
So "La tonalità di Sol minore è incentrata sulla nota tonica Sol."
A literal translation would be "Un accordo attrae la musica verso la tonalità come un magnete".
However, I agree with elfa that  "It isn't the chord that *pulls* the music towards the home key like a magnet....The chord "drives" or "impels", if you like, the music towards the home key."


----------



## and8

Attenzione che solo la tonica non ti dice in che tonalità ti trovi!


----------



## johngiovanni

and8 said:


> Attenzione che solo la tonica non ti dice in che tonalità ti trovi!


Agreed!


----------



## and8

Per questo più che tonalità key lo intenderei come nota, cioè nota base (dalla quale poi anche la scala e la relativa chiave prendono nome).

Un "trucchetto" per scoprire in che tonalità è un brano è di andare a vedere l'accordo finale del pezzo (quello che qui chiama la musica), penso volesse esprimere questo, nell'accordo finale troviamo infatti oltre alla fondamentale (o tonica) anche la nota che dà la tonalità (il colore) al pezzo.


----------



## frugnaglio

elfa said:


> I don't doubt your superior knowledge, frugnaglio, but "chiave" can't *only* mean clef. If so, how would you translate any of the below sentences, all taken from what one assumes are reliable sources?
> 
> Il trio termina con una nuova transizione della tonalità dominante della chiave principale
> 
> per arrivare "trionfalmente" alla dominante della chiave principale
> 
> Pertanto il finale di una composizione in chiave minore era frequentemente in un accordo maggiore. Per esempio, il finale di un brano in chiave di do minore sarebbe stato in do maggiore piuttosto che in do minore. with the given translation as "key"



It's easy to find examples of "chiave" used that way. Not always a translator knows the technical jargon in both languages well enough, and if they do they can sometimes get confused since translating key with chiave is almost an automatic reflex. And you can find it in texts that are not translations, too - for example someone who learnt some music theory in English (it happens more frequently among jazz musicians) might not be aware of this detail.

Your first example even looks like a bad translation or a mix-up of two sentences, it doesn't mean anything anyway (transizione DELLA tonalità dominante DELLA chiave principale?!)

The fact that we do use the set phrase "in chiave minore" in Italian (out of the musical jargon!) doesn't help.

Anyway no, chiave can never mean key. You can have a look at the Italian wikipedia articles Chiave (musica) and Tonalità (musica) if you are unconvinced.


----------



## elfa

frugnaglio said:


> Your first example even looks like a bad translation or a mix-up of two sentences, it doesn't mean anything anyway (transizione DELLA tonalità dominante DELLA chiave principale?!)
> 
> The fact that we do use the set phrase "in chiave minore" in Italian (out of the musical jargon!) doesn't help.
> 
> Anyway no, chiave can never mean key. You can have a look at the Italian wikipedia articles Chiave (musica) and Tonalità (musica) if you are unconvinced.



The examples are taken from Wikipedia (not translations, I am assuming, as the English articles are quite different) about Beethoven's 3rd Symphony and Haydn's Symphony No 104. The third example is from an academic paper. Are you saying that none of these sources is accurate? Numerous other examples of "chiave principale" abound on the web where the meaning is, to me, clearly "key" and not "clef". How would you be translating this phrase?

And how would you translate "chiave minore"? There is no such thing as "a minor clef" in English and it would have absolutely no meaning to me. (You are also saying incidentally that WR is wrong too!)


----------



## and8

Clef indica solo la chiave per es. di violino, basso, ecc. e senza considerare le armature.


----------



## elfa

and8 said:


> Clef indica solo la chiave per es. di violino, basso, ecc. e senza considerare le armature.



Appunto, and8.


----------



## frugnaglio

elfa said:


> The examples are taken from Wikipedia (not translations, I am assuming, as the English articles are quite different) about Beethoven's 3rd Symphony and Haydn's Symphony No 104. The third example is from an academic paper. Are you saying that none of these sources is accurate?



Your third link doesn't work for me, I couldn't check it out.
Yes, I'm saying they contain mistakes.



elfa said:


> Numerous other examples of "chiave principale" abound on the web where the meaning is, to me, clearly "key" and not "clef".



True. It's unfortunately a somewhat common error in Italian, probably due to the influence of English.
However in all my professional life as a musician I've never heard chiave used for "key" by a musician. Not once. Except by beginners and by people who are not beginners but come from some reason from an English-language knowledge of musical theory.
If you ask about a piece "In che chiave è?" it refers to how it's written, not to what key it is in. It's only about notation. It would be hard to understand each other if the same word had both meanings.



elfa said:


> And how would you translate "chiave minore"? There is no such thing as "a minor clef" in English and it would have absolutely no meaning to me. (You are also saying incidentally that WR is wrong too!)



As I told you, "chiave minore" is not used in music, as it would make absolutely no sense.
Yes, WR is wrong too!
It's easy to find technical musical dictionaries on the web, for example this, including multilingual ones, for example this. (The first ones I found.)



and8 said:


> Clef indica solo la chiave per es. di violino, basso, ecc. e senza considerare le armature.



Yes, exactly. Like "chiave" in Italian.


----------



## elfa

frugnaglio said:


> Your third link doesn't work for me, I couldn't check it out.
> Yes, I'm saying they contain mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> True. It's unfortunately a somewhat common error in Italian, probably due to the influence of English.
> However in all my professional life as a musician I've never heard chiave used for "key" by a musician. Not once. Except by beginners and by people who are not beginners but come from some reason from an English-language knowledge of musical theory.
> If you ask about a piece "In che chiave è?" it refers to how it's written, not to what key it is in. It's only about notation. It would be hard to understand each other if the same word had both meanings.
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you, "chiave minore" is not used in music, as it would make absolutely no sense.
> Yes, WR is wrong too!
> It's easy to find technical musical dictionaries on the web, for example this, including multilingual ones, for example this. (The first ones I found.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. Like "chiave" in Italian.



Ok, case closed! Thanks for confirming


----------



## and8

@frugnaglio: Traducendo con tono/tonalità principale farebbe pensare che il brano utilizzi anche altre tonalità, d'altra parte anche avendo un'unica tonalità dentro al brano può succedere di tutto e di più...

In internet avrei trovato anche questo:
Home key is the tonic key.
Music 106 Flashcards | Quizlet


----------



## frugnaglio

and8 said:


> @frugnaglio: Traducendo con tono/tonalità principale farebbe pensare che il brano utilizzi anche altre tonalità



Tonalità del brano allora.
Del resto se non ci sono altre tonalità perché parlare di home key?


----------



## and8

Home key/tonica, la tonalità è ovviamente coinvolta, ma indirettamente.


----------

